# Push Pull Legs 4 day Split



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

before anyone asks I have searched but i couldnt find anything that suits me

Im looking for a 4 day split using push pull legs routine

my aim is to drop body fat and keep muscle gain high

my work out days are monday, tuesday, thursday and friday

can onyone help please


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Isn't push pull legs a 3 day split?


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

i think i used one ages ago but lost the info for it it was summin like push pull legs, biceps and triceps :S


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Push

Pull

Off

Legs

Shoulders

Off

Off

Something like that? I found doing chest/shoulders/tris all on a push day a bit much,


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

Aye PPL is 3 days m8, theres some links in the getting started to a decent routines if I remember right??

If you want to train 4 days a week just devise a 4 day split.

Something like Chest /Tri's, Back / Bi's, Legs, Shoulders / Abs


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

yer at the moment im doing a 4 day split with diffrent muscle groups but i want to change it around will

push,

pull,

legs ,

cardio

work out?


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Triceps falls in to push as does shoulders and quads. Also bicep and hamstrings in to Pull.

I did a Push, Pull, mis (miscellaneous)

This was Push = Squats, Bench press, Shoulder Press, Scull Crushers for triceps.

Pull = Dead lifts, Chins, Stiff Leg Dead Lifts, Bicep Curl.

Miscellaneous = Calf raises, Forearm work, Abs and neck work.

Its a basic but solid way of training and especially suited to hard gainers that need the rest. Its also good if your training days vary because you just do one workout at a time and the rest at least a day in between.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

you can do cardio on the off days if you like, the split you mentioned above

ie

push - chest/shoulders

pull - back

off (cardio)

legs

bis/tris

off (cardio)

off (cardio)

or set it out the way me and dave said

chest/tri

back/bi

off - (cardio)

legs

shoulders

off - (cardio)

off (cardio)

depends on what you goals are etc but setting up PPL over 4 days could work out quite well


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Brawn said:


> Triceps falls in to push as does shoulders and quads. Also bicep and hamstrings in to Pull.
> 
> I did a Push, Pull, mis (miscellaneous)
> 
> ...


That looks a good workout, reps to you, on the miscelanous day should i take the neck work out and add some cardio as my main aim is cover body not full on body building


----------



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

you could just repeat on the fourth day if you wanted to


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

dandaman1990 said:


> That looks a good workout, reps to you, on the miscelanous day should i take the neck work out and add some cardio as my main aim is cover body not full on body building


A think strong neck is something women find very sexy. It don't mean you will end up with huge traps. Just light neck work. Are you aware of good ways to train your neck?

I know many will disagree but I'm a strong believer that cardio should be done on rest days pref in the mornings before food to tap the fat. If your training in the gym as you should then cardio after should be impossible. You should be knackered!


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

True. No ive never trained my neck never thought to, what exercises can i do for my neck?


----------

